# Low Fodmap - worse & new symptoms after 2nd week



## zac1972 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am coming up to the end of my 4th week on the low FODMAP diet, I have to complete 8 weeks and then return to the Nutrition/Dieticians at the hospital. First two weeks went well, still had the early morning pain & rush to the loo but evenings were gas/bloating/pain free on the whole. Then middle of 3rd week, I started getting episodes of explosive Diarrhoea throughout day, I walk a 20 min walk to & home from work and had to run home as thought I was going to have an accident a few times, and the pain across my belly (mostly on my left) and my back has been awful and unlike my IBS pain that normally comes & goes (usually present when bloated and gassy) this has been constant for 2-3 days at a time, a real dull ache that has been waking me at night. Then I started to feel a little better again and now again yesterday the same and still in agony today, hardly slept last night for the pain.Diet wise I've pretty much stuck to the same meals week after weekPorride & Lactose Free Milk or Rice Crispies & Lactose FRee Milk for BreakfastPotato Salads or Jacket Potatoes or Rice Crackers & Lacto Free Cheese or Rice Pasta Salad for Lunches at workSome sort of poultry or beef with potatoes and veg (either swede/parsnips/green beans) or rice pasta with homemade sauce of lacto-free cream, lacto free cheese & bacon sauce, or the rice pasta with tomato passata (checked ingredients - just tomato), or mixed grill of gluten free sausage, bacon & eggs or just plate of home-made chips done in oven & spray oil to keep low fat.Can't understand what is causing all this pain but it is really getting me down and making it difficult to get to work & back etc, I'm dreading the weekend as the kids want to go out and I'm afraid to be far from a loo, and I have a family birthday meal out in a restaurant tonight to try and get through too.Any ideas?


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

zac1972 said:


> I am coming up to the end of my 4th week on the low FODMAP diet, I have to complete 8 weeks and then return to the Nutrition/Dieticians at the hospital. First two weeks went well, still had the early morning pain & rush to the loo but evenings were gas/bloating/pain free on the whole. Then middle of 3rd week, I started getting episodes of explosive Diarrhoea throughout day, I walk a 20 min walk to & home from work and had to run home as thought I was going to have an accident a few times, and the pain across my belly (mostly on my left) and my back has been awful and unlike my IBS pain that normally comes & goes (usually present when bloated and gassy) this has been constant for 2-3 days at a time, a real dull ache that has been waking me at night. Then I started to feel a little better again and now again yesterday the same and still in agony today, hardly slept last night for the pain.Diet wise I've pretty much stuck to the same meals week after weekPorride & Lactose Free Milk or Rice Crispies & Lactose FRee Milk for BreakfastPotato Salads or Jacket Potatoes or Rice Crackers & Lacto Free Cheese or Rice Pasta Salad for Lunches at workSome sort of poultry or beef with potatoes and veg (either swede/parsnips/green beans) or rice pasta with homemade sauce of lacto-free cream, lacto free cheese & bacon sauce, or the rice pasta with tomato passata (checked ingredients - just tomato), or mixed grill of gluten free sausage, bacon & eggs or just plate of home-made chips done in oven & spray oil to keep low fat.Can't understand what is causing all this pain but it is really getting me down and making it difficult to get to work & back etc, I'm dreading the weekend as the kids want to go out and I'm afraid to be far from a loo, and I have a family birthday meal out in a restaurant tonight to try and get through too.Any ideas?


hi z1972 i am reading your diet and to be honest it would kill me....porride and lactose free milk....goes right through me....you eat lots of creamy stuff... lactose free or not it's probably not the best choice, sausage, bacon, oiled potato chips ...i could not eat any of these things....for me it's homemade chicken soup with veggies and msg free chicken soup mix. plain sandwich with a little pork or chicken, thin sliced hard cheddar cheese, low fat mayo and a side of pickle or the like....apparently only the hard cheeses are good and not too much because of the high fat content, i eat baked potato or plain parboiled rice and plain fish or lean meats not cold cuts...only the real thing....with the fish i add with a touch of lemon and its either grilled in the oven or fried with a bit of olive oil, very little fruit and watch the sugars...all types....at least until you stabalize and then you can experiment...i drink only tea or green tea or just hot water with a touch of lemon for taste no sodas or milk or alcohol. there's more but you can see the difference between us and i have had ibs for years and this is what works and even at that not all the time...i started the calcium supplement after each meal that i read about on this site (started with 125mg calcium citrate after each meal) and so far i am impressed, has really slowed my d so far....has only been a few days at this point but short term positive results ....anyway that's my 2 cents worth....good luck. maitland


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with the above...you are eating a TON of lacto-free dairy products. I would suggest you cut them entirely for 2 weeks and see what happens. And like Maitland; I've found that I cannot tolerate any type of processed food. I eat only whole foods and make everything from scratch. It has made a difference.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I second the above as well. Lactose-free dairy affects me just as badly as regular- the milk episode was truly horrific.I suggest switching over to eating almost entirely rice and rice-based products for a few days and limiting your fiber intake to about 16 grams. Also avoid processed foods as much as possible since almost none are truly low FODMAP-friendly.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

I don't do much or any of the lactose-free dairy (I do eat potato chips and corn chips some as well as the allowed cheeses). Like you the first couple weeks were great, and now I seem to regressing to the same old stuff. Previously I was gluten free for a couple months the same thing happened, felt great for a while and then it sort of wore off. It's frustrating and too much hassle to do if it's not working. I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet, but feel your pain. My next suspect is corn products (chips, tortillas) and I might cut them out too.


----------

